# Corn Cob Wine ?



## eddienlinda (Jun 30, 2015)

Has anyone made wine from corn cobs. Had an interesting conversation with a gent that talked about drinking this wine. No knowledge on making it.


----------



## salcoco (Jul 1, 2015)

check Jack Keller's web site.


----------

